# Fisher Space Pen?



## cia (Feb 13, 2005)

Anyone here use the fisher space pens?
What do you think of them?

I want to give one a try.
I'm looking for the Matte Black Bullet one.
I don't see any in Matte black listed on ebay right now.

Know of any good Fisher Space pen dealers?


----------



## notos&w (Feb 13, 2005)

1. I do on occasion.
2. Ok. Good for an "always on you" pen, but there are many much better writers for a lot less $. If you are looking to do a lot of writing, get a Pilot G2 or similar gel or rollerball.
3. Staples. Might also try Brookstone.


----------



## mossyoak (Feb 13, 2005)

i have a matte black bullet i stays on my person always but the matte black finish starts to get a little shiny after a month or so of EDCing but it just adds to its character


----------



## rocketmaninphx (Feb 13, 2005)

You can also order directly from Fisher and select any model.

Beware there are also counterfeits and outright ripoffs, the Eversharps that were started by a former employee that tried to steal all of the design elements.

A classic design whose company should be supported.


----------



## Sigman (Feb 13, 2005)

Have one with me at all times (as well as my ARC AAA!) and never had any problems with it (except for the one I lost on a mountain top in Arizona when filling out my tag after a successful mule deer hunt)!


----------



## sotto (Feb 13, 2005)

IMHO, complete crap. I've had two of the matte black pocket bullet pens, and they skipped worse than any pen I've ever had. In fact, any cheap pen I've had worked tons better. I finally heard from someone that the no-name generic Space Pen fillers you get at Office Depot work much better than the real Space Pen fillers, and I've found they in fact do. That's all I use in my Bullet Pen now, and it finally works like it's advertised.


----------



## moeman (Feb 14, 2005)

I've carried one for years, lost a few, too.
best prices i've found is here:
http://www.penwa.com/fisher/bullet.htm
how this helps,
chris


----------



## BC0311 (Feb 14, 2005)

Jets22 gave me one of these 3 months ago and I've been very pleased with it. 

It writes nice and smooth for me. I can dip the ballpoint in water and then write with it on wax paper or a plastic baggie. That's a pretty convincing test for me.

I was in the tropics in Dec/Jan and the pen would get so hot in my pack that it would be uncomfortable to hold at first. However it didn't leak and wrote and behaved the same as it did in the air conditioning.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Feb 14, 2005)

Always have one with my carry bag. It is more than 20 years now that I use Fishers. At beginning they were very difficult to find abroad. 
I sometimes find that they need a kind of "priming" when not used for very long. Also had a defective one that leaked.
Online, TAD GEAR has all the Fisher models available.

Anthony


----------



## chmsam (Feb 14, 2005)

I've used them for a few years. Since I work with food, a lot of paper gets wet and/or greasy. These are the only pens I've found that will still work. Every once in a while I do have one that skips, but not very often. They also make refills that will kinda fit Parker jotter pens (they take a little more effort to get them to retract well, but I've never found Parker jotter pen to be all that wonderful anyway). These are the pens to get if you have to write on paper under less than perfect conditions. They are definitely small enough to almost lose in a pants pocket that has nothing more than change in it. You literally can't tell it's in the pocket -- perfect for always having a pen with you.


----------



## mossyoak (Feb 14, 2005)

if you dont use the pen for a while(a month or so) they will skip at first but then go back to normal i got mine at REI


----------



## Acme (Feb 14, 2005)

I agree. The Fisher Space pens I have had have often leaked just aft of the ball, where the brass end goes into the straight tube. They even slobber inside an unopened bubble-pak refill package. Other ones quit writing early.

I can't imagine how they worked in space. I'd like a pen with a 20 year shelf life, that writes upside-down and over grease, but I have yet to find one.

The little pens in some Swiss Army Knives look like Fisher Space Pens, but they probably are something different. They aren't much of an improvement.

Acme


----------



## mossyoak (Feb 15, 2005)

the pen in my swiss army knife writes better than my fisher but it is hard to hold


----------



## gorn (Feb 15, 2005)

I have carried the bullet model for years. Never had a problem with on. I picked up several extras last year when the local Fry's Electronics store put the swiss army knife/bullet pen combo pack on close out sale for $6.00.


----------



## ChopperCFI (Feb 19, 2005)

I had a space pen that constantly blobbed up and stopped carrying it. I have switched to the Uniball PowerTank. It has a pressurized cartridge that seems to do just as well as the space pen. However, it is housed in a standard plastic pen; click and cap versions. I haven't bothered to see if the cartridge could be put in a sturdier pen. Walmart has them for around $4 for a two pack.


----------



## JimM (Feb 19, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*moeman said:*
I've carried one for years, lost a few, too.
best prices i've found is here:
http://www.penwa.com/fisher/bullet.htm
how this helps,
chris 

[/ QUOTE ]
I've had similar good experience with both the pen and the vendor.
Jim


----------



## Sinjz (Feb 20, 2005)

I just saw a 'Zip pen'. It's about two inches long and you wear it on your finger, similar to those pilot finger lights. They're suppose to be using a Fisher Space Pen refill with enough ink to write half a mile. Anybody try them? Opinions?

http://www.zippen.com/


----------



## JoeBob (Feb 21, 2005)

In my experience, the medium point ink cartridges leak the most.
I have never had a fine point cartridge leak or skip.


----------



## markdi (Feb 21, 2005)

Is there a better ink refill cartrige for the ag7 space pen ?


----------



## Lurker (Feb 24, 2005)

The older Fisher refills skipped and blobbed a lot. The newer ones write very well unless you get a bad one. Not quite as quick to start and smooth as a Parker refill, but the best ones are very close. Thre are generic brand space refills that are also quite good.

The bullet pens are very good, but avoid the black model. The chrome model has an aggressive grip texture that really makes it easy to hold vs. the slippery black surface. The pen is a bit too narrow and tapered in the grip area to begin with, so the grip texture is critical.

They make an ideal pocket pen, but there are better choices for a pen that you write with constantly.


----------



## lahjik (Feb 26, 2005)

I have a 2010 Fisher Space pen that was given to me years ago. I used it as an EDC pen for a couple of years (with it collecting the usual EDC set of blemishes and bumps) until it occurred to me one day that it hadn't run out of ink. I finally started looking online and realized that I had been given a $100 pen, not some $15 space pen like I saw in stores. This pen has a guarnteed "lifetime-supply" of ink. It writes much more smoothly than the re-fillable models. While no longer an EDC, it is still a favored pen that I take better care of while buying (and loosing/destroying) uni-ball vision elites that I purcahse in bulk (an ADD thing). 

If you don't like the narrowness of the bullet series and don't worry about shelling out $100 for a nice pen (cheaper than a good fountain pen), you might want to check out the selection of unique pens at Fisher.


----------



## Steve C (Feb 27, 2005)

I was very interested in your observation, sotto. My experience has been similar. I have a Telescoping Space Pen that is the cat's meow for EDC, but the thing kept leaking at the tip- blobbing, etc., so I "retired" it. 

I was just told about the better refills, and purchased a Willat Sensa refill just yesterday. It too claims to be pressurized, so I'm not too sure about it; it will probably leak too.

What specific name/label are you using, and are they available for the Telescoping Space Pen?

I'm also wondering if a regular Bullet Pen might be a better way to go. Have you compared the two?


----------



## sotto (Feb 27, 2005)

Steve C:

I have the black matte finish Bullet Pen (the only kind of Fisher Space Pen I've ever owned). I've had 2 or 3 of them, and they all would skip worse than any cheap dimestore pen I ever ran across until I went to Office Depot and picked up their generic pressurized space-pen type refill. Only then would those Fisher pens work as advertised. I think there's only one type/design of pressurized refill that fits all the Fisher Space pens, but I may be wrong. 

The Fisher bullet pen IMHO is a nearly perfect pocket pen design, excepting of course for their refills. After carrying mine for at least a couple years or so in my pocket, it has developed a very nice polish; and everywhere there's any sort of edge on the pen (like around the cap barrel) the black has worn away exposing the shiny brass underneath giving it a sort of "edged-in-gold" appearance. A real handsome pen. 

Let us know how the Willat Sensa refills work out, please.


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Feb 27, 2005)

I've used Fisher pens for about a decade and have had perhaps 2 or 3 that had issues with the refills right out of the package, but for the most part I've never had a problem with them. In fact, they are the only pens I carry and use on a daily basis. I carry a matte black bullet pen on my flight jacket, a chrome one in my shirt pocket and a matte black Cap-O-Matic military pen in my gear bag. For the price, Fisher pens can't be beat and if you do have issues with a bad refill or the pen itself, they have an unconditional lifetime warranty. Here's a link to the Fisher site.


----------



## Steve C (Feb 27, 2005)

Office Depot/generic... Got it.

I installed the Sensa refill this morning; will begin carrying the pen again tomorrow.

Stay tuned... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## markdi (Feb 28, 2005)

do the sensa refills fit the ag7 space pen ?


----------



## Empath (Feb 28, 2005)

After carrying Fisher pens for years, including a bullet at all times, my biggest complaint is blobing up at the point. If they're used frequently, or at least every day or two, blobbing doesn't seem to happen. If it's used infrequently, it's almost a certainty that it will blob up. I haven't yet tried a fine point to see if that corrects the situation, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Steve C (Mar 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Empath said:*
After carrying Fisher pens for years, including a bullet at all times, my biggest complaint is blobing up at the point. If they're used frequently, or at least every day or two, blobbing doesn't seem to happen. If it's used infrequently, it's almost a certainty that it will blob up. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My observations agree with those statements. This Sensa refill is a fine point, so we'll see.

Another problem with the telescoping pen is that end where the point emerges is open; allowing pocket lint to find its way to the point. I just checked mine, and after one day in the "gadget pocket" of a pair of 5.11 pants, I needed to wipe a bit of lint off the point to write a clean line. No blobbing yet, but its a bit early in the "test".

Assuming this fine point refill does NOT blob, looks like I'll still have the need to "clean" the point off before using the pen.

Not cool... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## chmsam (Mar 1, 2005)

I'd like to start out saying that you may want to put down your coffee cup or other beverage, as the information that follows may shock you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif 

I ask that you do this as some posts I have made on other forums in the past have resulted in these liquids developing mysterious, rapidlly increasing high pressure vortices, that have caused some few readers to find themselves, and the environment around them, covered in atomized droplets of the liquids that they were consuming. The cause of this phenomenon is unknown, but you have been warned. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

We are all under attack from a viscious and almost unseen animal! I know, I have witnessed its attack on the lights I EDC, and even my Space Pens. Pocket protectors may help to lessen the attack, but will not eliminate the threat. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

Just like Snards are attacking our motor vehicles at this very time of year, we are also under attack from the PCM -- the Pocket Crud Monster. BTW, in case you are among the uninformed, Snards are the grey/brown animals attached to the wheel wells of vehicles at this time of year, especially in the NE U.S.A. Many otherwise intelligent people think that these are meerly large amounts of snow and slush. However, I ask you, can slush eat the metal of an automoblie? I think not! And they breed! The small clumps of "ice and snow" seen on many city streets are in reality small Snards, or "Snardlings" as we call them here in upstate NY. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

But I digress...

The pocket crud monster has been responsible for cloging pen nibs and thereby making the ink blob, jamming knife locks, and dirtying flashlight lenses/optics for many, many, many years. The pocket crud monster will, without warning!, attack anything and everything in your pockets if it is allowed to breed. If you examine the environment of the PCM (the creases in the bottom of almost all pockets, but especially the pockets of the workpants and uniform trousers), you will find that it breeds prolifically. That cute, warm, fuzzy stuff in the bottom of your pockets is PCM spawn. Beware! Some foolishly refer to it as "Pocket Lint," thinking it to be similar to the annoying but benign Belly Button Lint. Not so! That "cute fuzzy stuff" will grow and evolve into PCM's! And, given the right conditions -- oil and grease might possibly be linked to this -- will evolve into PCM Slime, often seen as the grey/black material attched to and oozing out of the contents of the pockets of unsuspecting mechanics and tool operators. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

Now is the time to mount an attack. Turn inside out as many pockets as you can, and throw them into the wash. Do it now! You can destroy its breeding habitat by doing this. I've been able to keep my Space Pens wirtually clog-free and the PCM's attacking the lenses and optics of my lights have been vanquished. There are still some issues with PCM's and PCM slime in the joints of my pocket knives, but I have faith that continued laundry-induced deforrestation of my pockets will alow me to prevail. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif

Just don't tell PETA, as the PCM is endangered in our house. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif

You may now pick up your coffee cup. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Remember, always treat life extremely seriously. And don't let anyone tell you that too much caffiene is a bad thing, either. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Lurker (Mar 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*markdi said:*
do the sensa refills fit the ag7 space pen ? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yes, they are the same refill. In fact the Sensa brand refills are made by the Fisher company. If you want a non-Fisher refill, look for an off-brand refill.

Note: Sensa uses at least 3 different kinds of refills. The original and most common is the same as the space pen refill. The roller ball Sensas use a Parker style refill and they also have some pens that use a narrow refill similar to the Cross refill.


----------



## Steve C (Mar 1, 2005)

I hear you, chmsam; but my Space Pen lives in the knife/cell phone pocket of the right front thigh. Ya can't turn that one inside out... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## sotto (Mar 1, 2005)

I foil chmsam's monster by the simple expedient of keeping the cap on my bullet pen. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif


----------



## Steve C (Mar 1, 2005)

Which is why I was asking if you had handled both the bullet and telescoping pens.

I'm taking a hard look at the wallet/bullet pen combo they offer. I'm looking to retire soon; it will be nice to carry a real wallet instead of a steenkin' badge case... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Mar 6, 2005)

I have carried a Fisher Space Pen for more than 15 years, so I have some experience.

Yes, some refills used to "blob up" with ink. This was the case when I used medium point refills. For the last 5 years, I have used fine point refills exclusively. No "blobbing" has ever occured with these fine point refills. I have been told on more than one occassion that the refills went through a significant design change a few years ago that dramatically inproved the quality of all refills. I do not know if this is actually fact. But regardless, something to keep in mind is Mr. Fisher guarantees the refills. I have had several replaced at no cost to me.

I currently carry the original Space Pen model, AG7. It has been a workhorse, and I have gone through several (several!) refills. It's banged up, scratched, marred... and the mechanism still works fine. The pressurized nature of the Fisher really is useful when one commonly writes at odd angles such as on a wall or ceiling. I wouldn't trade it for any other pen.

Here's a photo of my AG7 that I carry daily, and have used for so many years:


----------



## sotto (Mar 6, 2005)

I wouldn't have half minded if my medium Fisher refills "blobbed", but they wouldn't even do that. I tried 3 fresh bought from Staples. Every one wouldn't even write through a normal fingerprint mark on a piece of paper.

The Office Depot generic ones I use instead all have written just great. No problems at all.


----------



## Wingerr (Mar 6, 2005)

Is there a link online to these OD generic refills? I always had the blobbing problem, preferring the medium refills, so I had pretty low esteem of the pen in general, and misplaced it. I may give it a try again, if I can figure out where I put it, since these refills sound like they actually work!


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Mar 6, 2005)

I have always ordered my refills from Fisher directly, so I can't comment on those purchased at local stores. I know that the fine point refills I have received from them over the years have worked perfectly. 

It was about 2 years ago that I last ordered a medium point refill, also from Fisher directly. I actually still have that refill, as I do not use the pen that it is in very often.

...

I just tried it, and there was no blobbing at all. The last time I used this pen was probably 3 weeks ago.


----------



## revolvergeek (Mar 7, 2005)

I have two that I carry and use on a regular basis. One had a broad black refill and the other has a medium purple. I also have a Rotring 600 ballpoint with a blue broad refill in it. No blobbing or problems with any of them. I have been using a Space Pen for better part of 8 years now and while they are not what I woudl consider to be the nicest ballpoint to write with, they are convenient and always work (for me, YMMV).


----------



## Steve C (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, after seven days of EDC, I'm happy to report NO blobbing with the fine-point Willat refill. Crud accumulation on the tip was minimal, but enough to require removing it before a good line could be written.

Oh,well; a small enough price to pay. The blobbing was really objectionable; with that gone, I can put up with the other.

So, nobody has tried those Fisher wallet/pen combos?


----------



## Hoghead (Mar 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Steve C said:*
So, nobody has tried those Fisher wallet/pen combos? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Steve,

I bought my grandson the wallet/pen. It seemed well made and smaller than most wallets. Since I gave it away and he lives in another state, that's about all I can say about it.


----------



## Steve C (Mar 7, 2005)

<<...well made and smaller...>>

Exactly what I'm looking for... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

One will go on the Xmas list. Thanks.


----------



## Hoghead (Mar 7, 2005)

Steve,

You're welcome! You might want to put your order in "way" in advance. When I ordered the one for my grandson, it took quite awhile to get it. I don't remember just how long it was, maybe 3 to 4 months. When I ordered a Space Pen it didn't take long, but the wallet/pen wasn't in stock and it was late for his birthday.


----------



## Steve C (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll just print the web page and leave it in a convenient place. The wife can do the rest; and if the item is late, I can be magnaminous, forgiving, etc., and score a few points... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Hoghead (Mar 7, 2005)

Maybe she would console you with a new Surefire. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Sigman (Mar 7, 2005)

Those new tool pens that JSBurly is carrying uses a pressurized cartridge (implied Fisher). I just ordered 1 for myself and 1 for each of my sons. Seems to be a handy item to have in my pocket!

I'll still carry my bullet pen though! Packs well!


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 7, 2005)

I have 2 of the bullet pens(gifts), and after reading this thread I must start using them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## sotto (Mar 8, 2005)

The Office Depot generic pressurized medium point refill that works well in the small Fisher Bullet pocket pen is Item #877-294. Pack of 2, $3.77 at www.officedepot.com.


----------



## Wingerr (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info- now to find my pen..


----------



## Mags (Mar 8, 2005)

I dont use expensive pens or buy them.. but I like to spin modified pens /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## Frangible (Mar 8, 2005)

Damn you people, after reading this thread I bought the pen/wallet, and I already have the pen!


----------



## nazgul (Mar 9, 2005)

I have a Fisher bullet that is in my fatboy bag. For prolonged writing , I prefer a fatter pen body. The fisher doesnt write as smooth as some other ballpoints. I do like the smaller length though.


----------



## Steve C (Mar 9, 2005)

So, Frangible... how 'bout some pics??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

A photo of the wallet alongside a known-size item (pack of smokes, etc.) would be gratefully appreciated. I know that getting pics posted here is somewhat of a PITA. I'll provide an e-mail address via PM if you desire.

How do you like the wallet?


----------



## Frangible (Mar 9, 2005)

It hasn't gotten here yet, but when it does, I'll certainly oblige.


----------



## Steve C (Mar 9, 2005)

Cool; thanks.


----------



## Frangible (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow, that was fast shipping for eBay. Here's one compared to a Surefire L4... don't have any smokes I'm afraid:


----------



## Steve C (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks a ton. That looks like quality cow hide.

And just the right size for my retired ID... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

